# Miracle Detail present the Ultimate Wet Sand Detail on a BMW M5 E39 - 49 hours



## Miracle Detail

Hi Guys,

BMW M5 E39, an amazing car, but this one was very tired considering the low 42k mileage for a 11 year old car. Looks like its been living on the streets of London and getting bashed about a fair bit. Front end had been resprayed very badly, there was no clear reflections from the bonnet as your see from the pictures below. We had a dent in the door above the door handle, all four wheels curbed, front tyres knackered, leather looked tired and shiny and a mark in the rear seats, horrible smell in the interior, engine bay filthy, and lots of scratches and swirls all over the paintwork.

Its been a while since I've seen anything this bad, when I spoke to the client on the phone a month ago we talked about everything that needed doing and talked about a figure of £2500+ roughly for the work, but as always this is just a rough idea till I see the car for myself under my lighting system (which now consists of over 25 lights and still growing).

In the end, the front end, roof, rear quarters and lower doors were wet sanded with 2000,3000, and 4000, via hand and orbital sanders, some of the pictures are taken when I've been testing out various procedures, the bonnet was sanded about 4 times in the end, along with the wings, but its safety first as always. The leather was reconnolised, interior steam cleaned, and carpets wet vac'd and steamed. Engine bay cleaned, rubber sills cleaned and protected, windows polished and water repellant treatment applied, wheels refurbed, dents removed, new tyres on the front. 3 layers of Swissvax Crystal rock applied to the paintwork, this was one crazy detail...

I was lucky on this detail that the client wanted it looking like it was my own car, but without respraying. No problem, so myself and my new detailer had a week and a half to make it look perfect again. 49 hours it took in the end. All done in 5 days.

Sorry about the order of some of the photos, wheels refurbed was first, then I did some testing on the bonnet and wings while the wheels where being done, then the leather was cleaned and reconnolised and after that I started the detail .










































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## Racer

Superb Work Paul , just insane :thumb:


----------



## dazzyb

alot of work has gone into tht. 
looks like new now


----------



## rockape

stunning transformation. hope it's better looked after now than it had been.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

excellent work Paul:thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail

Gleamingkleen said:


> excellent work Paul:thumb:


Cheers Jay, Hope your well mate! :thumb:

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## chillly

Stunning mate. Love the bonnet shot. Paul you still keeping your secret products in your snapon tool chests:thumb:.


----------



## Miracle Detail

chillly said:


> Stunning mate. Love the bonnet shot. Paul you still keeping your secret products in your snapon tool chests:thumb:.


yes, there all full of products, pads etc etc...


----------



## bigmc

Best 5 series ever imho.


----------



## stefstef

Incredible work.
I cant believe it. Total transformation
Congratulations!!
My favourite M5!!!


----------



## Dwayne

wow, just incredible (as usual):thumb:


----------



## alex12

Amazing work, congrats.


----------



## PATSIMINI

stunning work!!!


----------



## adlem

Very nice Paul :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl

Mr Dalton raises the bar once again.


----------



## kings..

fair play on the outcome... but 6k? thats 2 - 3rds of the cars value! that's insane


----------



## -Kev-

works out to approx £120 an hour, not taking into account supply costs and various other things. I bet paul pockets less than half that...


----------



## DE 1981

Great work as ever Paul, truly great cars the E39 M5 my brother has one-it's currently tucked up in my storage facility just outside Aberdeen but he's asked me to do a similar process can't wait to get started.


----------



## WP-UK

Fantastic work! I can't believe how much better it looks!


----------



## ikon66

An excellent turnaround and I admire your attention to detail, however, and I know this may be a little contensious but why do you feel you need to add the price you charge? Gives the impression that you feel you have to impress people and come across a bit pretentious!!!!


----------



## Miracle Detail

ikon66 said:


> An excellent turnaround and I admire your attention to detail, however, and I know this may be a little contensious but why do you feel you need to add the price you charge? Gives the impression that you feel you have to impress people and come across a bit pretentious!!!!


We're not going there, I just put it in coz people start moaning if I do and if I don't! Lol


----------



## Alan W

ikon66 said:


> An excellent turnaround and I admire your attention to detail, however, and I know this may be a little contensious but why do you feel you need to add the price you charge? Gives the impression that you feel you have to impress people and come across a bit pretentious!!!!


I was just about to post the same sort of comment.

For me posting the cost detracts from the detail which should be about the results obtained and skills used. The cost should be between you and your client. 

There's no denying the quality of the work Paul and I don't mind seeing the hours expended to achieve the turnaround but leave out the cost, please!

Alan W


----------



## Alpina-d3

Why spend £6000 on a detail for an E39 M5? The mind boggles.


----------



## adlem

As Alan - please put down the hours taken and it's always nice to see just how much time and work went into it. But we don't need to, or care, what the final cost was as this is between you and the client :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1-

Miracle Detail said:


> yes, there all full of products, pads etc etc...


Stunning work Paul, Any sneaky pictures inside the snap on draws :thumb:
cheers
Lee


----------



## tdekany

It isn't like brain surgery. As soon as Paul posts the time spent on a car, it isn't hard to figure out the cost.

How many times do you read newer members asking: How much was this detail Paul?????

There is nothing wrong with including that info. At this point do you think Paul wants to impress anyone with prices? His work speaks volumes.

m2c



Alan W said:


> I was just about to post the same sort of comment.
> 
> For me posting the cost detracts from the detail which should be about the results obtained and skills used. The cost should be between you and your client.
> 
> There's no denying the quality of the work Paul and I don't mind seeing the hours expended to achieve the turnaround but leave out the cost, please!
> 
> Alan W


----------



## wish wash

simply stunning


----------



## Miracle Detail

Anyway putting the price in is a joke and gets more hits anyway that way. No need to get all serious about it, it's just a number!!


----------



## Spirit Detailing

Paul, its a great idea to state your price in the subject. People know what price they can expect from you for the quality of the work involved. It probably reduces the amount of "tyre-kicker" emails that you get as well.

A lot of people don't understand the amount of work that goes into a detail like that. I do all of the work you do, including full leather restorations, etc (although I outsource my wheel refurbs or simply refer the owners) but unfortunately for me, the market over here doesn't like having prices dictated to it such as those in your bracket. 

BTW, if it was 49 hours work with two of you then its really 98 hours work for £6k, no? 

Keep pushing the boundaries, mate. The further the better! :thumb:

Brian


----------



## Alan W

tdekany said:


> It isn't like brain surgery. As soon as Paul posts the time spent on a car, it isn't hard to figure out the cost.


Posting the hours, as I suggested, is a lot more discrete than the cost.



tdekany said:


> How many times do you read newer members asking: How much was this detail Paul?????


I must admit to not seeing such posts before.



tdekany said:


> There is nothing wrong with including that info. At this point do you think Paul wants to impress anyone with prices? His work speaks volumes.
> 
> m2c


I agree Paul's work speaks volumes for his skills as I said above , "There's no denying the quality of the work."

I was posting MY opinion and it's seems there are others that agree and also some that disagree. There's no right or wrong here, just opinion depending on your viewpoint. 

Alan W


----------



## Mr Singh

My kind of detail


----------



## Deanvtec

Great detail Paul, very nice correction. 
Why people feel the need to comment on you putting the price up i will never know, its not a secret its on your website what u charge.
£120 an hour is very resonable i think for the hard work put in, especially when plumbers, sparkies etc that i know sometimes earn more than this per hour for not doing much work.
£6000 or £10000 if the owners happy spending that then perfect. Job well done.


----------



## The Pan Man

fair play on the outcome... but 6k? thats 2 - 3rds of the cars value! that's insane 

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Dan Clark

Beautiful!


----------



## chch

The level of work like this is not called work anymore if you ask me. It is art. And if someone admires an artist and is happy to pay a fortune for the piece of art, why not ?

People do pay money for stupid ideas, why not for such achievement ?


----------



## chrisc

Very nice turnaround i know why you put the price up now.Cant belive no one as worked it out


----------



## mm289

So forgetting about debates on the merits of putting a price in - here's a more technical question....

What drives the decision to go down a wet sand route rather than compounding - presumably the level of damage?

I am guessing you are still only pulling back the clearcoat given the grade of abrasive and then polishing out?

Results look awesome BTW :thumb:

Cheers,

MM


----------



## Miracle Detail

mm289 said:


> So forgetting about debates on the merits of putting a price in - here's a more technical question....
> 
> What drives the decision to go down a wet sand route rather than compounding - presumably the level of damage?
> 
> I am guessing you are still only pulling back the clearcoat given the grade of abrasive and then polishing out?
> 
> Results look awesome BTW :thumb:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> MM


To level the orange peel out of the clear coat would require days of polishing to get the desired results, so by using the sanding method, you are able to knock down 1-2-3-4-5 microns at a time (roughly) depending on the sanding disc used to level in larger amounts than conventional polishing and compounding methods!

Hows that?


----------



## Jedi_Detailer

Good work Paul, the results are amazing. Obviously you must have used loads of products and techniques but I'm interested to know briefly what sort of order/process you followed and what products were used.


----------



## Grizzle

Speechless!!! 


truly fantastic!


----------



## David Proctor

totally outstanding.... nice car too....


----------



## Miracle Detail

Products used:

150 and 75mm orbital da sanders, Mirka bulldogs. Sanding discs 2000 and 4000 from Mirka, 3M trizact 3000 discs. Then Scholl products used after that on a Festool Shinex rotary which sounded like it was going to blow up this last week doing this car.


----------



## concours g60

Great turn around 

Its about we saw some colour sanding i was looking forward to this thread one of your better write ups and fair play if you got 6K, over priced if you ask me considering only a few panels were sanded with a DA. There was a lot of solvent pop on some panels, was is still visible after? 

Why didnt you flat the tops of the doors and the boot lid etc to get the whole car looking the same? they stand out a mile, to me that lets the whole car down.


----------



## Ronnie

stunning Work there Paul.... love these proper details!!! hows tricks with you?


----------



## Derekh929

Amazing what you can do if a pro with the Rotary excellent correct can not believe the difference and the interior looks great now, cracking job on nice motor


----------



## viperfire

is that car even worth £6k?

very nice work


----------



## bigmc

It's worth about £10K now, probably about £8500 before.


----------



## dsms

Great work, worth every penny Paul!


----------



## Ns1980

Hi Paul, I'd class this as a resurrection in the truest sense of the word! Wow! Out of curiosity, how many microns were removed in this process? Thanks


----------



## id_doug

That is one truly epic detail! Such a stark contrast from before and after. Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail

concours g60 said:


> Great turn around
> 
> Its about we saw some colour sanding i was looking forward to this thread one of your better write ups and fair play if you got 6K, over priced if you ask me considering only a few panels were sanded with a DA. There was a lot of solvent pop on some panels, was is still visible after?
> 
> Why didnt you flat the tops of the doors and the boot lid etc to get the whole car looking the same? they stand out a mile, to me that lets the whole car down.


Not enough paint to start removing the orange peel from factory paint on this one, but all solvent pop was removed from the resprayed panels, this car lives outside in London, and it gets used so its not a show car.

If the client wanted the whole car colour sanded and removed all the orange peel I would of re-clear coated it with 3 layers of clear over the colour, but going that route is sometimes best to start again and lay down perfect layers all the way through, base, colour and clear, but then that would of been more like £10k.

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## Miracle Detail

Ns1980 said:


> Hi Paul, I'd class this as a resurrection in the truest sense of the word! Wow! Out of curiosity, how many microns were removed in this process? Thanks


4-5 on the factory finish, and 7-8 off the front in the end.


----------



## Matt-

wow...insane :thumb:


----------



## Mr_Scisco

That's lurvely. Just about to invest in an E39 too. Good incentive. Nice work Paul.


----------



## Deanoecosse

Great turnaround, but as others have said mentioning the cost is nothing but willy waving and lacks class in my opinion and is something I've only ever seen in Pauls posts. Stating the hours involved is sufficient to show the effort involved and yes people could work out the cost by checking the detailers hourly rate on on their website if they were interested. You don't see any of the top detailers like Polished Bliss, KDS etc mentioning ££'s despite them turning round cars needing more work than this one.


----------



## markvorny

That's just showing off ....

...... and why not ?

PHENOMENAL !!!!!!


----------



## simon burns

Stunning mate,simply stunning beautiful colour :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Michael_McL

Amazing work!


----------



## Miracle Detail

this thread is getting more hits than the mclaren, I've been clock watching! lol... 12.15pm I put it up, and its nearly got 2000 views already, so I'd say the price is funny and its working! lol...


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Excellent work bro , superb!! keep the costs in if the customer doesnt mind , its inspirational for some people which is what im informed when ive spoken to people who have read your posts , were all different but your threads always hit top hits , keep doing what you love and do it well. Your now included in the Ryder cup Detailing team for SEMA 2012 
See you tue gaylord.


----------



## DMH-01

Stunning work there mate.


----------



## Miracle Detail

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Excellent work bro , superb!! keep the costs in if the customer doesnt mind , its inspirational for some people which is what im informed when ive spoken to people who have read your posts , were all different but your threads always hit top hits , keep doing what you love and do it well. Your now included in the Ryder cup Detailing team for SEMA 2012
> See you tue gaylord.


yes, I'll be there! 

See you Tuesday.


----------



## leemckenna

exelent work paul wot type off lights do you use


----------



## Miracle Detail

sodium and metal halide


----------



## kasman

Very impressive work Paul:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

The cost = Marketing! It's working... people are talking about Miracle! 

Stunning work, it looks flawless at the end, but my god what a state to begin with! A truly aspirational detail, I'd love the opportunity to spend such time on a car and get it to this level.

Thanks for sharing.

Russ.


----------



## Mark_

Fantastic work!! And in only 5 days!! Great transformation! :thumb: And nice quad bike too!


----------



## Eurogloss

*Excellent work Paul :thumb:
Boy you really had your work cut for yourself with this M5, more so than the McLaren !
People don't realise how much work goes into wet sanding and getting it looking the way you did takes skills .

Best Regards

Mario *


----------



## Miracle Detail

Eurogloss said:


> *Excellent work Paul :thumb:
> Boy you really had your work cut for yourself with this M5, more so than the McLaren !
> People don't realise how much work goes into wet sanding and getting it looking the way you did takes skills .
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Mario *


Cheers Mario, hope your well mate.

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## should_do_more

great looking result, to be fair i guess the price would be the same for that work on anew or old car?.....the owner must be nuts but i guess he now has an 'as new' car and it's all relative anyway.

nice work again, seriously, and a lot of time gone into it.


----------



## Magic Detail

Excellent work has been done here, both in terms of detailing and marketing! :thumb:


----------



## malky christie

Of the £6000 bill ,surely £5500 was for the leccy bill........do you have your own substation lol


----------



## jaykaybi

Wow, heck of an improvement there! 

However, and this isn't meant as a dig, I always thought wet sanding was done to remove orange peel and there's still absolutely tons of it in the after shots (typical Beemer!) and more so on some panels than others. As it was such a tatty old car, and in such a state, that suggests to me that it probably hasn't had many microns removed previously and (sorry if I missed it) I didn't see any paint depth readings. I've read other 'ultimate wet sand details' etc etc where people did the whole car, specifically to remove orange peel so, I think my question is: 

Why was it that this car needed partial wet sanding just to remove some of the swirls on some of the panels?

Apologies if I'm just being ignorant!


----------



## Miracle Detail

jaykaybi said:


> Wow, heck of an improvement there!
> 
> However, and this isn't meant as a dig, I always thought wet sanding was done to remove orange peel and there's still absolutely tons of it in the after shots (typical Beemer!) and more so on some panels than others. As it was such a tatty old car, and in such a state, that suggests to me that it probably hasn't had many microns removed previously and (sorry if I missed it) I didn't see any paint depth readings. I've read other 'ultimate wet sand details' etc etc where people did the whole car, specifically to remove orange peel so, I think my question is:
> 
> Why was it that this car needed partial wet sanding just to remove some of the swirls on some of the panels?
> 
> Apologies if I'm just being ignorant!


As said before on a previous page:

Not enough paint to start removing the orange peel from factory paint on this one, but all solvent pop was removed from the resprayed panels, this car lives outside in London, and it gets used so its not a show car.

If the client wanted the whole car colour sanded and removed all the orange peel I would of re-clear coated it with 3 layers of clear over the colour, but going that route is sometimes best to start again and lay down perfect layers all the way through, base, colour and clear, but then that would of been more like £10k.


----------



## Miracle Detail

The front end received most of the wet sanding as the finish was giving hardly any reflection, if you look at the before photos your see the moon like finish mainly on the bonnet.


----------



## Jakub555

Top man
Awesome result Paul
:thumb:
do not obey people, if for someone is too expensive, may not benefit from your services,, each has its price list, and each has its choice

People always saying ,,,
too cheap something wrong ,,too expensive something wrong as well

Don't like it ,,go somewhere else


----------



## ArcticVXR

That is AMAZING!!!!!
Has to be one of the best transformations I have seen.

Thank you for sharing


----------



## JJ_

Nice one Paul, looks good. The lighting rig really helps polishing I think.


----------



## B&B Autostyle

First class as always Paul. Fantastic reflective afters!

Just out of interest,are you still using the 3M polish range?


----------



## Miracle Detail

B&B Autostyle said:


> First class as always Paul. Fantastic reflective afters!
> 
> Just out of interest,are you still using the 3M polish range?


No not anymore


----------



## CleanDetail

Looking good as always!

I tell you what tho, Your power bill must be expensive! The lighting is impressive though.

Nick


----------



## scooby73

Superb work as usual Paul!:thumb:

John.


----------



## Leemack

Top job Paul

Very Very nice


----------



## Miracle Detail

Nick_CD said:


> Looking good as always!
> 
> I tell you what tho, Your power bill must be expensive! The lighting is impressive though.
> 
> Nick


lol we don't worry about things like that! over 28 lights so far and growing.

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## JBirchy

Great result! Lots of hard time and effort gone in there, customer must be very pleased to have their 'new' car back!

Nice write up!


----------



## ROMEYR32

Outstanding work, the finish is amazing. What camera do you use? Pictures are stunning!


----------



## Miracle Detail

Canon 50d with a few different lenses


----------



## ade33

:lol: at the 'price in the title' moaners. If I see a big number in the thread title, I know it's one of yours Paul. That makes your threads unique and easy to spot, which can only be a good thing, right?

Whatever you're doing fella, keep doing it. It's all lookin' good from out here. :thumb:

Great car, great turn-around.  Any hey, with that amount of lighting, you save on heating - win!


----------



## nick-a6

Is it just me who thinks the reflections aren't that crisp nor clear?


----------



## spooks

Do I get a prize for noticing that the wheels dont have the Msport badges in them after they were refurbed?


----------



## gtechrob

heh - e39 m5 flat sands seem to be like busses around here - none for ages and then two come along at once :lol: corking cars - so long as you can afford to put fuel in the bugger there's not much to touch them. much nicer power delivery than the v10 m5 imo.

good work paul :thumb:


----------



## Bowler

Should be a law against such cruelty. Detailing at another level, top job


----------



## R2P

wow, great job!! this is the result off ten years of the typical £2 london in and out car wash that is on every street corner great work!


----------



## Philip

Complete madness, could have bare-metalled it for less cash.


----------



## Miracle Detail

ade33 said:


> :lol: at the 'price in the title' moaners. If I see a big number in the thread title, I know it's one of yours Paul. That makes your threads unique and easy to spot, which can only be a good thing, right?
> 
> Whatever you're doing fella, keep doing it. It's all lookin' good from out here. :thumb:
> 
> Great car, great turn-around.  Any hey, with that amount of lighting, you save on heating - win!


lol, exactly! :thumb:


----------



## gdavison

better than new !


----------



## gally

Fantastic as always Paul.

Have you noticed all of your threads the pictures are ovrsized? Maybe something to look into in the future, looks very neat when the pictures have been sized correctly and you don't have to scroll from side to side.

Photoscape is a free picture editor and does batch resizing so you don't have to do 1 by 1.


----------



## Miracle Detail

gally said:


> Fantastic as always Paul.
> 
> Have you noticed all of your threads the pictures are ovrsized? Maybe something to look into in the future, looks very neat when the pictures have been sized correctly and you don't have to scroll from side to side.
> 
> Photoscape is a free picture editor and does batch resizing so you don't have to do 1 by 1.


strange they look fine on a 17" screen


----------



## Miracle Detail

Philip said:


> Complete madness, could have bare-metalled it for less cash.


Would of been more like £10k for a total bare metal respray alone.


----------



## Miracle Detail

gtechrob said:


> heh - e39 m5 flat sands seem to be like busses around here - none for ages and then two come along at once :lol: corking cars - so long as you can afford to put fuel in the bugger there's not much to touch them. much nicer power delivery than the v10 m5 imo.
> 
> good work paul :thumb:


Yes, but it depends on paint depths and what the car is going to be used for before I start compromising factory clear coat, take off to much and you'll get clear coat failure, plus if you remove loads of clear, forget ever trying to do anything with the paint in the future if it gets swirled or scratched again as there won't be any paint left to play with.

One way is to sand and re-clear coat the car with at least 3 layers of clear.

Best way for the ultimate finish is to bare metal respray the car and have ten plus layers of clear.

No point in compromising the finish on factory clear coat, client comes back in a year or two complaining that his colour coat has faded or worst his paint is peeling off, that wouldn't be good!

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
Miracle Detail.


----------



## tdekany

Paul -- did you get my e mail?

Haven't heard from you.


----------



## Miracle Detail

tdekany said:


> Paul -- did you get my e mail?
> 
> Haven't heard from you.


You have PM sir


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Miracle Detail said:


> Yes, but it depends on paint depths and what the car is going to be used for before I start compromising factory clear coat, take off to much and you'll get clear coat failure, plus if you remove loads of clear, forget ever trying to do anything with the paint in the future if it gets swirled or scratched again as there won't be any paint left to play with.
> 
> One way is to sand and re-clear coat the car with at least 3 layers of clear.
> 
> Best way for the ultimate finish is to bare metal respray the car and have ten plus layers of clear.
> 
> No point in compromising the finish on factory clear coat, client comes back in a year or two complaining that his colour coat has faded or worst his paint is peeling off, that wouldn't be good!
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul Dalton
> Miracle Detail.


How many Microns would you say is a safe amount Paul?

Interesting concept in re-adding clearcoat too!

Russ.


----------



## Miracle Detail

RussZS said:


> How many Microns would you say is a safe amount Paul?
> 
> Interesting concept in re-adding clearcoat too!
> 
> Russ.


At the very very maximum, 8 microns on factory clear, never a good idea really to go this far over the whole car, as reducing the clear coat will reduce the UV protection the clear coat has for the colour coat, plus you can't do nothing with it after, so you'll be treating it like a baby, not getting it dirty, don't dare get a bird stain on it or park under trees or at railway stations or go down any narrow lanes with bushes. Failing that, the paint will peel off the car after time.


----------



## gtechrob

Miracle Detail said:


> Yes, but it depends on paint depths and what the car is going to be used for before I start compromising factory clear coat, take off to much and you'll get clear coat failure, plus if you remove loads of clear, forget ever trying to do anything with the paint in the future if it gets swirled or scratched again as there won't be any paint left to play with.
> 
> One way is to sand and re-clear coat the car with at least 3 layers of clear.
> 
> Best way for the ultimate finish is to bare metal respray the car and have ten plus layers of clear.
> 
> No point in compromising the finish on factory clear coat, client comes back in a year or two complaining that his colour coat has faded or worst his paint is peeling off, that wouldn't be good!
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul Dalton
> Miracle Detail.


going to declare myself out on this point. paint depths and clear coat failures etc. is a big big subject and anecdotal evidence and the official line from paint manufacturers frequently contradict (same goes for outgassing).

but of course if you coat with c1 you will, in effect, be adding clear coat :thumb::lol:

seriously though: This kind of debate only goes to improving knowledge and understanding of how to make a car look awesome. I hope that what's coming out of this debate is that it's the quality of the detailing work including flat sanding that makes a car look unbelievable and not what coats it (be that wax, sealant etc.) and the main job of what coats a car is to preserve the blemish free finish for as long as possible.

it would be great if you could have a coating that you applied to a swirly horrible car that would fill everything and give the same performance as a fresh layer of clear coat. we've seen a few products that do this in theory but in practice the finish isn't as good as a freshly machine polished clear coat. until that product comes along, there will always be a need for this kind of expert skill set by those who demand perfection.


----------



## Philip

Miracle Detail said:


> Would of been more like £10k for a total bare metal respray alone.


Depends how much you like spending money - somewehere like Alsa Automotive will bare-metal a Ferrari (including all prep and making good of the body) for about £6k.

Of course, the M5 wouldn't have needed to go back to bare metal, so would have been considerably cheaper.

I'm not doubting the time and effort taken, but I really can't see the point of spending that sort of cash unless you're desperate to keep original paint on something old and rare.

Well done for getting someone to pay 90% of their car's value to make it shiny again though!


----------



## badman1972

Truly stunning work :doublesho


----------



## TCD

Amazing mate... amazing!


----------



## perfect1978

fantastic work paul,sunning results.


----------



## Dingo2002

Simply epic! 

From a cheap M5 run around to a top dollar M5 collectors item.


----------



## 62mph

With 28 lights (and counting) all shining on the paint of course its gunna look good!


----------



## GSiFan

What a car! :doublesho What a detail! :thumb: Thank you!

Paul


----------



## LOLOM5

That's simply brilliant! From the previous scratched-up and dulled finish to this immaculate glossy exterior! Wow! Hats off for a great job!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

62mph said:


> With 28 lights (and counting) all shining on the paint of course its gunna look good!


That's how he does it. Up North we still use candles, and mine keeps blowing out. Now to find the outside toilet.


----------



## scaryrob

Hi Paul. 
Once again congradulations on the great work.
Not your fine detailing but on your god given talent to wind so many people up so effortlessly. 
I have always enjoyed your posts as it never fails to put a bit stupid smile on my face. Sometimes i laugh so hard i get cramp. 
I now have also stopped watching Xfactor to count how many people say
"i dont understand why you have to mention the price SOB SOB"
Well boooo hoo. 
Its been said a million times and im sure it will be said another million times. Think its maybe time to drop the subject??
Im sure Im not the only one to :lol: at all the people that take it way too seriously. Its only a price isnt it?
If all you haters dont stop all the nonsense im scared you might drive Miracle Detailing away from future posts as i dont think Paul will have the ability to type because hes laughing so much. 

As for you Paul i think its time you should please the minority with a 
"miracle presents a £2.50 epic detail on corsa 1.0"
For the haters. Carry on the good work


----------



## CraigQQ

£2.50... that wont even be enough for paul to look at a car these days :lol:


----------



## Carshine

Nice work Paul, this BMW is still an expensive car in my country and I hate to see such a not-looked-after M5 like this. 
Did you even bother to try polish the paint with a compound or just straight onto the wetsanding?


----------



## Miracle Detail

Carshine said:


> Nice work Paul, this BMW is still an expensive car in my country and I hate to see such a not-looked-after M5 like this.
> Did you even bother to try polish the paint with a compound or just straight onto the wetsanding?


Well the wheels were refurbished first, so it was up in the air for a week, so I tried many different procedures, and wet sanding was the only way and the quickest way to knock out all the scratches, the front end was the worst as it had a poor respray at some point.

Fed up with hearing and seeing poor paint jobs, I decided it was time for a Miracle Detail style paintshop!!!

Here's some pictures of a bonnet we just done..


















































































































Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## tonyy

Amazing work..


----------



## Brooklands

Great work - incredible results!

But fancy having roof bars on after all of that......


----------



## Miracle Detail

Brooklands said:


> Great work - incredible results!
> 
> But fancy having roof bars on after all of that......


car came in with them, so it goes out with them


----------



## Ashtra

amazing


----------



## StevieM3

Wow....totally amazing....think that's the best turnaround i have ever seen....excellent work!!!


----------



## Rowan83

Incredible results Paul. That was one massive task!! :thumb:


----------



## Liverpool-Lad

Lovely job, price is a bit scary considering its hardly an exotic car and judging by condition on arrival will probably slowly fall back to where it started.


----------



## Miracle Detail

Liverpool-Lad said:


> Lovely job, price is a bit scary considering its hardly an exotic car and judging by condition on arrival will probably slowly fall back to where it started.


I hope it doesn't go back to how it use to look, that would be a real shame.



Kind Regards
Paul
Miracle Detail.


----------



## inkiboo

Bloody hell, £6k? I am not doubting the effort and work you put in but it does make James @ Auto Finesse look like the bargain of the century given he didn't charge anywhere near that.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=181924

£6k could have bought a spare M5!


----------



## Carshine

It wasn't just a detailjob, some panels were also resprayed + wheels refurbished and new tires was fitted as well. But yes, still a lot of money...


----------



## ryanuk

Looking good! and yeah,6k LMAO! BUT if someone was going to pay me 6k would i do it? HELL YEAH! good work


----------



## Todd Cooperider

Great work there my friend...always fun to see that level of transformation once it's all done.


----------



## inkiboo

Carshine said:


> It wasn't just a detailjob, some panels were also resprayed + wheels refurbished and new tires was fitted as well. But yes, still a lot of money...


You could respray the whole car to a decent standard, plus refurb the wheels and buy new tyres for less than £6k.

I don't doubt the time and effort that has gone in to this but it's a bit like having a bath in Evian. Yes the water would be "purer" but would you notice the difference?


----------



## Minus8

inkiboo said:


> You could respray the whole car to a decent standard, plus refurb the wheels and buy new tyres for less than £6k.


Yes you could, then you could go pay to have it wet sanded and bring it up to this standard 

Incredible attention to detail on this, absolutely love it. Love it even more that the owner has decided to put 6k into a car this old rather than just sell it on or wing it (and hopefully it stays looking like this now :doublesho) Great stuff :thumb:


----------



## Pedro92

Fantastic Job !!!! :O


----------



## Miracle Detail

Todd Cooperider said:


> Great work there my friend...always fun to see that level of transformation once it's all done.


Hey Todd,

Welcome buddy, hope your well! :thumb:

Kind Regards
Paul 
Miracle Detail.


----------



## TOMMY_RS

absolutely brilliant work!!


----------



## Sawyer

Wow!!!


----------



## dcampbell42

6k for this detail and the orange peel wasnt removed?


----------



## Phil H

Stunning work as ever Paul!, 

Why have you stopped using the 3M polish range?


----------



## dhiren_motilal

is it just me? but the pics of the paint look black prior to detailing. Amazing turn around.

"No problem, so myself and my new detailer had a week and a half to make it look perfect again. 49 hours it took in the end. All done in 5 days. "

Paul is that 49 hours combined or individual man hours?


----------



## thedonji

Fantastic work Paul the car looks better than new grate pictures to 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## MattOz

Great work Paul. Carbon black and Caramel is a cracking colour combo for the M5. 

Was the owner planning to change the tyres, as they're incorrect sizes both front and rear? Spending that much on the admittedly fastidious detail, I'd have thought he/she would splash out on some new correct rubber too. 

Matt


----------



## ozzy

Christ, i have only just read this, what's it matter if someone wants to spend 6k to have there car made look like new again :driver:, by the looks of it was worth it, top job. 
But also bare in mind in that 6k is 1k of that lovely VAT


----------



## JasonPD

Stunning results as always, it still amazes me how bad some people let their cars get... still, at least it's all sorted now - great work :thumb:


----------



## Panther

Car looks good, but i do stand by my opinion about the price being included.... That is boasting a purely for clicks if nothing else. From your photos, you dont need to include price. If people ask, tell them to butt out.....?? Client privacy? And £120 an hour? Not sure if thats right, as only scanned through this while at work, but if so, who the hell pays you that?? Not bringing him into it, but doubt even KDS charge that for an engine out detail on the Queen mothers Ferrari Enzo....


----------



## walker1967

I just don't understand why someone would plough that amount of cash into an old m5 like that unless they owned some sort of car collection and the car was there for ornamental purposes, I mean that is half of that cars current value or there abouts. Don't get me wrong it looks fantastic but it wouldn't be my £6k and I enjoy pissing money up the wall:lol:


----------



## Ali

On the one hand i think the finish is stagging!!! - Amazing infact.

But £6k - that car isn't worth a whole lot more; i appreciate that's beside the point...


----------



## Carshine

These kind of cars are for sale in Norway at the price at 42k £.... there is REALLY a huge difference in UK for the value of the M5....


----------



## -Kev-

maybe the owner is quite fond of his / her car(s) and so does'nt mind spending this much on it?.. maybe they are reading this too so bear that in mind please 
(and im sure Paul would'nt mention the cost if the owner told him not to..)


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Good for Paul , 25,000 hits , bing bing bing....


----------



## Ultra

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Good for Paul , 25,000 hits , bing bing bing....


Nice..:lol:


----------



## indy

unbelieveable! looks amazing


----------



## Miracle Detail

dennis said:


> Nice..:lol:


lmao :buffer:


----------



## Gunner63

speechless with the result you have got there! amazing work!!


----------



## gb270

Stunning paul great work


----------



## puppag

wow thats amazing!


----------



## Miracle Detail

puppag said:


> wow thats amazing!


Thanks!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail

And here's the video... bit late lol.






Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## Socal Brian

Beautiful transformation Paul!


----------



## rs_si

Great read. That had some serious swirls to contend with!


----------



## wadoryu

Sound like the bargain of the centuary that!


----------



## MrHooky

Amazing job and lovely car.

Makes me want to buy this - http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/4219286.htm


----------



## LOLOM5

Really good clean-up for the beast! Love these cars!


----------



## Mikej857

That's is some transformation there, a lot of work but looks brilliant


----------



## Simply Clean

Cracking job paul:thumb:


----------



## jlw41

what a transformation


----------



## 3R10

As an owner of a E39 M5 myself, hats off to you sir for this incredible work!


----------

